
WAFL: A Scalable MVP Alternative - mooreds
https://circleci.com/blog/wafl-a-scalable-mvp-alternative/
======
dlojudice
tl;dr: WAFL stands for “Well Architected, Functionally Limited.”

The idea behind a WAFL is to create (or recreate) the basic functionality of a
project in a codebase that can scale.

The WAFL approach is right when:

\- You have found product-market fit.

\- You’ve accumulated enough technical debt that iterating on new ideas
quickly is a challenge.

\- Your app is feature-rich, and you want to validate your assumptions about
what’s really important.

